# You bought a car for 2 euro's?



## Gypsybones (Jan 20, 2009)

beautiful isn't she. I know shit is. 

so yeah I just spent 6 months backpacking across Europe, it took me 3 years for my brother and I to save up for it. (loved it)
anyway to the story; I had been in Europe for a few months and met up with this Canadian guy in frankfurt. good guy jeff was.

anyway he was in Munich hanging out at a camp site, met this group of english blokes that rally raced from cambridge to munich. well they must not have expected for the car to make it all the way and looked into (over a few pints) into selling it. 
jeff bought him a few drinks and got the car, picked up a few heads and drove to Praugh.

my brother and I had been there for a few days and jeff gets a hold of us when he gets to Praugh. 
the cats he was with wanted to get rid of the car and split, I asked how much and he looks at me and said; "how about 2 euro's" 

this thing is a 1988 volvo with UK specs and a choke. needless to say I can drive anything now. 
she never quit on me and always started, I drove about 3000k then resold it to a few OZies. 

I wish I could have afforded to bring her back with me. it was a great car but it was quite a surprise how even in eastern europe I had the biggest piece of shit. 
The thing was a cop magnet but it was kosher so no real problems just hassle.


----------

